
Why Linux LibreOffice Packaging Sucks - niek_pas
http://lo.richardlloyd.org.uk/
======
app4soft
Use AppImage builds![0]

[0]
[http://libreoffice.org/download/appimage](http://libreoffice.org/download/appimage)

